# Favorite Golf TV show



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

My favorite has to be "curb your enthusiasm." Almost every episode has to do something with Golf, many are specifically about Golf. What TV shows that you like, that are Golf related?


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Heard that show is really good, got alotta awards..maybe i'll start watching, but for now i love prison break


----------

